
Experts disagree on whether Covid-19 could have leaked from a research lab - eternalny1
https://thebulletin.org/2020/03/experts-know-the-new-coronavirus-is-not-a-bioweapon-they-disagree-on-whether-it-could-have-leaked-from-a-research-lab/
======
tomohawk
Because everyone knows it's much more likely that people got it from bats
being sold at a fish market, then from the level 4 lab across the street...

------
stillbourne
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-020-0820-9](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-020-0820-9)

If you review the links in this article the only scientific paper that is
linked says, no, there is no evidence it came from a lab. Every source except
the paper linked is from other articles that are not science journals and are
often opinion pieces. I call bullshit. Science Journal or GTFO.

~~~
tropo
That says very little. It says that we have not been able to find anything in
the genome that proves modern gene editing technology was used.

Well, so what? People aren't generally making that claim. It's a straw man.

Nothing in your article rules out the possibility of a lab creating the virus
via conventional breeding, by passing the virus through human cells and/or by
infecting cells simultaneously with human viruses. Nothing in your article
rules out the possibility of a lab accident; indeed there have been several
lab accidents in China that released dangerous viruses.

Look at this research:

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18077725](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18077725)

It is 2008 research from the lab in Wuhan. They created a virus by combining
SARS-CoV with HIV, targeting the human ACE2 molecule as receptor. These
features match those of our current pandemic. (India reported the HIV link,
and the use of ACE2 is widely known)

We shouldn't be so quick to dismiss the possibility. Note also that China is
actively trying to point people away from this line of inquiry. We should
resist that effort.

